# Range Bag



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

OK, I got everything I need, now I need a place to put it all when going to the range. What range bags do you have and which ones would you recommend?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Any range bag is going to do the job, just depends on how fancy you want it and how big. I know there are a lot of guys who use the soft-sided tool bags you find at Lowe's and Home Depot, which have just as much storage and are cheaper.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14825&highlight=range+bags

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12393&highlight=range+bags

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11508&highlight=range+bags

Those might help. The search function is your friend. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Any range bag is going to do the job, just depends on how fancy you want it and how big. I know there are a lot of guys who use the soft-sided tool bags you find at Lowe's and Home Depot, which have just as much storage and are cheaper.


Todd, glad to see you changed your signature....was going to suggest that you change it from Nobama to Gobama. :smt046 I don't appreciate the outcome either so might as well have some fun.:anim_lol:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I have this one.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Todd, glad to see you changed your signature....


Ya like that? Found it on some anti-Obama site. I've also started saying the phrase, "I've got to go take an Obama" whenever I have to go to the bathroom. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have two that I bought at Walmart a few years ago. They come with a couple od those gun rugs to hold a gun for transport if you want and there's plenty of room. THey look pretty much like this one but store to store the colors will be a little different. I have a dark green and a tan one.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4242362

They aint fancy but work pretty well and have held up for a while. The older one I have is5-6 years old and still looks fine. A little dirty but I really don't care about that..lol I see those bags on sale a lot still at around 20 bucks.

anything that will hold what you want to take with you will work really. It all comes down to what you want to spend I guess. Personally I don't see a need to spend a lot on something I'm going to get gun oil and other stuff on.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=259680&t=11082005 I love this bag, keep an eye out cause it is usually on sale for $40, it is exactly like the 5.11 Bag that sells for $100


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

unpecador said:


> I have this one.


I don't know how much padding that bag has in it, but it looks like it's constructed almost like a toolbag I bought from Lowes. AWP brand. This isn't exactly like my toolbag (and not something I use for guns), but just thought they looked similar








Should be plenty of room for whatever you need, but these bags have pretty much no cushioning in them.


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm using a backpack.
Plenty of room for 2 pistols, ammo, hearing protectors for 2 people, stapler, and assorted other things.
Plus its easy to carry.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I purchased one of those Midway bags on a recommendation. It's way too big. I could use it for a weekend travel bag. I am going to sell it and buy a couple of smaller bags.


----------

